# Drills for a push fade?



## Beezerk (Apr 4, 2016)

Morning all, my iron play has gone hugely tats up lately, my bad shot of the week is a push fade, starts right of target and keeps moving a smidge right. I wouldn't say it's a full on slice as such but it's killing my game at the minute, 7, 8 9, PW, it was there all the time this weekend.
My irons are usually pretty straight/baby fade with my slight out to in swing path, or so my divots say so I'm puzzled where this one has come from.
I'm guessing the club face is being left open at impact for whatever reason, are there any grip/alignment checks I can do and drills to try and get the club face better aligned at impact?
I saw one on the Golf Channel where you half swing with just the left arm (for RH player) which promotes getting the club in the right position but I haven't had a chance to try it yet.


----------



## One Planer (Apr 4, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			Morning all, my iron play has gone hugely tats up lately, my bad shot of the week is a push fade, starts right of target and keeps moving a smidge right. I wouldn't say it's a full on slice as such but it's killing my game at the minute, 7, 8 9, PW, it was there all the time this weekend.
My irons are usually pretty straight/baby fade with my slight out to in swing path, or so my divots say so I'm puzzled where this one has come from.
I'm guessing the club face is being left open at impact for whatever reason, are there any grip/alignment checks I can do and drills to try and get the club face better aligned at impact?
I saw one on the Golf Channel where you half swing with just the left arm (for RH player) which promotes getting the club in the right position but I haven't had a chance to try it yet.
		
Click to expand...

I normally hit a slight draw.

When I do hit a push fade, it's usually because the ball position has slipped back of where it should be or my grip has moved a little weak.

 I would suggest checking your ball position and grip before changing aspects of your swing.


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 4, 2016)

just practice hitting from the inside with an open clubface, that will give you a lovely push /fade eventually


----------



## kid2 (Apr 4, 2016)

It maybe of some use to you. But I know from my perspective I also hit a date and when I start pushing them it's usually posture related for me.
As a fader of the ball in always mindful that I'm not getting last. I alway try and hit from the inside too. Yesterday was a prime example. I would aim down the left rough and usually just push it with the left to right flight. But yesterday my drives and some irons were starting down the middle id even right side of the fairway and turning over to the right... I drove me bananas. 

Watch for early extension as well. I'm prone to this when my tempo is off. When it happens I come out of posture and throw my hips at the ball instead of bumping and turning to the left.
The club has nowhere else to go when this happens but off to the right as well because there's no room for it to go anywhere else. 
But as I said. I know this is what happens to me. For you it may differ. 
It wait and see what Bob thinks. He'll put you straight. (Pardon the Pun)&#128514;


----------



## bobmac (Apr 5, 2016)

I believe you're right in thinking the clubface is pointing a little right at impact. The question is why.
Have you changed clubs/grips recently ?
It could be linked to the ball position, grip getting weak, lack of rotation posture, aim etc.

I would check the grip of you left hand first. Check the 'v' formed by your thumb and first finger is pointing to your right ear


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 5, 2016)

Thanks for the replies, time to check posture and grip. I may have subconsciously weakened my left hand a smidge as my bad shot is usually a pull left.


----------



## One Planer (Apr 5, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			Thanks for the replies, time to check posture and grip. *I may have subconsciously weakened my left hand a smidge as my bad shot is usually a pull left*.
		
Click to expand...

Your bad shot suggests the opposite IMO.

A pull would suggest your club face is matched to your path (Left of target)

As you're a fader of the ball (As per your OP), I would suggest that your grip, on the bad shots, has slipped the other way and gotten a little stronger.

This matches the club face to your path at impact hitting it left, as opposed to the face being fractionally open to the path giving your usual fade.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 5, 2016)

One Planer said:



			Your bad shot suggests the opposite IMO.

A pull would suggest your club face is matched to your path (Left of target)

As you're a fader of the ball (As per your OP), I would suggest that your grip, on the bad shots, has slipped the other way and gotten a little stronger.

This matches the club face to your path at impact hitting it left, as opposed to the face being fractionally open to the path giving your usual fade.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, you're right of course, you know what I meant though


----------



## UlyssesSky (Apr 5, 2016)

I would tend to say check your swing path as well... 

You say your typical shot is straight or a baby fade, which would mean:

Straight shot: straight swing path, club face square to path and target

Baby fade: path slightly out-to-in, face open to path but square to target.

If you mix the swing path of the fade with the face to path relation of the straight shot, you get your typical/old miss, a pull (swing path to the left, face square to path but closed to target).


Now if you take the face to path relationship of the fade (open to path) with the path of the straight shot (straight), you get the recipe for your new miss: a straight swing path and a club face that's open to the path and open to the target, resulting in a shot that starts right and curves further right - a push fade.


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 6, 2016)

[video=youtube;ha72GQ5rvV4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ha72GQ5rvV4[/video]

This really helped me get over my High push fade's recently.


----------

